

Nokia purchases 67% of Trolltech's stock for $103 million. - greendestiny
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/UKM00728012008-1.htm

======
mariorz
I wonder if this will affect nokia's support of maemo (uses gtk+ toolkit)... I
had the idea/wish they would eventually integrate maemo into their line of
smart phones.

------
Dauntless
For sure Qtopia has something to do with this, and at $103 million it's a
bargain.

~~~
nananana
It's $153 million. The headline is incorrect, since they want to buy the
entire company.

------
gojomo
Hed: "Nokia purchases 67% of Trolltech's stock for $103 million"

Misleading submission headline. Nokia plans to buy all of Trolltech. The
release just mentions that 66.43% (not 67%) of shares have already irrevocably
accepted the offer, making it essentially a done deal. The full price is
reported elsewhere as $153 million.

~~~
greendestiny
And that's misleading? Do I have to put the whole article in the headline? God
I hate social news sites sometimes.

~~~
gojomo
Yes, it's misleading. It made it look like some stock in Trolltech is not part
of the deal, like it's something other than an outright acquisition. Out of
curiosity, I clicked, only to read that the real story is that (pending small
details) Nokia is acquiring ALL of Trolltech for $153 million.

There's no "67%", no fractional stock purchase, no "$103 million".

The bad headline wasted my time.

Why not just keep the original article headline unless you're improving the
accuracy?

~~~
greendestiny
It's not great, but there is both a 67% and a $103 million. 67% of people have
agreed to sell their shares to nokia for a total of 103 million, so far.

~~~
gojomo
No, there's not even a 67%. There's a 66.43%, which is (1) an irrelevant
detail; and (2) rounds down to 66% if you feel like rounding.

Search Google News for 'Trolltech'. There are dozens of examples of good,
accurate headlines for this event from dozens of publications. None have the
inaccurate figures or misleading implication of your headline.

Accurate headlines are about the nicest thing you can do for fellow readers.

~~~
greendestiny
Don't be a pedant.

~~~
cdr
Don't be so inaccurate.

